# Rainbow Wolf Fish



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

These guys were really hard to find but up until recently, the Big Als chains seem to have them quite regularly. Aggressive fish but loads of personality...quite unique for a tetra


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

I had 1 last year, cool fish. Rainbow wolf fish also go by; red high fin wolf fish. Mine escaped on me a few times and crawled into my hallway lol. Luckily I was home when ever it did decide to jump ship, they're the closest thing we can have to a snakehead here in Ontario. More of a nocturnal fish, unless you have dim lighting, but they'll adjust if you leave the lights on for the majority of the day.
I notice a lot of people just get predatory fish for the sake of just feeding them live goldfish, which pisses me off. It's good the owner in the vid is educated and is feeding his pellets as thats what they should be fed on a daily basis.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

Erratic-Fish-Finatic said:


> I had 1 last year, cool fish. Rainbow wolf fish also go by; red high fin wolf fish. Mine escaped on me a few times and crawled into my hallway lol. Luckily I was home when ever it did decide to jump ship, they're the closest thing we can have to a snakehead here in Ontario. More of a nocturnal fish, unless you have dim lighting, but they'll adjust if you leave the lights on for the majority of the day.
> I notice a lot of people just get predatory fish for the sake of just feeding them live goldfish, which pisses me off. It's good the owner in the vid is educated and is feeding his pellets as thats what they should be fed on a daily basis.


+1 
Goldfish are a no no in my tanks... grow my own live food (crayfish, worms and platies)
But feed pellets as a staple

I havent seen this fish before, looks cool (closest thing to snake head eh?).. care to shed some info on them and save me the google search? Lol


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Erratic-Fish-Finatic said:


> I had 1 last year, cool fish. Rainbow wolf fish also go by; red high fin wolf fish. Mine escaped on me a few times and crawled into my hallway lol. Luckily I was home when ever it did decide to jump ship, they're the closest thing we can have to a snakehead here in Ontario. More of a nocturnal fish, unless you have dim lighting, but they'll adjust if you leave the lights on for the majority of the day.
> I notice a lot of people just get predatory fish for the sake of just feeding them live goldfish, which pisses me off. It's good the owner in the vid is educated and is feeding his pellets as thats what they should be fed on a daily basis.


Yeah this is my second one. My first one jumped three times but I was able to save him. What killed my last wolf was some sick tetras I picked up to feed him (I try to avoid feeders). Being related technically, the sickness the tetras had passed onto him.....and he died like a week later. I was not happy because I grew quite attached to my wolf becuase they have so much personality. Second time around, my new one gets no live (except any deformed cichlid fry I have). He eats pellets and flakes with no issue.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

macKRAZY said:


> +1
> Goldfish are a no no in my tanks... grow my own live food (crayfish, worms and platies)
> But feed pellets as a staple
> I havent seen this fish before, looks cool (closest thing to snake head eh?).. care to shed some info on them and save me the google search? Lol


Scientific name: Erythrinus erythrinus

Commonly know in the trade as: Rainbow Wolf Fish, Red High Fin Wolf Fish or Red Wolf Fish
These fish are Characins as with piranhas, this species is also the smallest of the wolf fish family. Reported to reach the max length of 20cm-25cm. Most of these fish have been imported from Peru.
Not fussy with water parameters, will do well in PH from 6-7. Blackwater would be more natural for these fish. Temps can be anywhere between 26-28 degrees celcius.
There's a reason why I said they are the closest thing to a snakehead, that we can get in Ontario.
Not only do they have a slight resemblance to a snakehead in appearance, but they also behave like one too. Wolf fish have the ability to stay out of water for extended periods of time. This is a method used to migrate from bodies of water during drought seasons. 
It's often recommended to keep a tight lid on these guys, leaving no gaps or open spaces. These fish are notorious escape artist, treat them as if they were a arowana.
Wolf fish are predatory fish and with that comes aggression. These fish do not tolerate co-inhabitants (especially their own kind), they'll just end up as food sooner of later. In the wild these solitary fish hunt in dark murky blackwater river beds, though they'll sit still during the day waiting to ambush their prey, some of who,h can be piranhas. I guess their lone wolf nature had to do something with their naming haha.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I had one at one point in time, Ery Ery. One of my favorite species. Sadly my guy jumped ship at the size of 4" I was very annoyed to say the least.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

TonyT said:


> These guys were really hard to find but up until recently, the Big Als chains seem to have them quite regularly. Aggressive fish but loads of personality...quite unique for a tetra


can i know exactly which BAs is holding them?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Scarborough has had them several times that I've been in. The one in North York as well. If you call a BA's they'll special order for you generally.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Scarborough has had them several times that I've been in. The one in North York as well. If you call a BA's they'll special order for you generally.


sweet, ill call up...
i gotta get me one of these!


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

maybe... LOL theyre ugly when they grow up!

like a guppy made from an evil scientist!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Careful... They're stronger than they appear, and more aggressive. A wolffish will eat a Piranah without a second though, same for ramming full speed into your aquarium and possibly breaking it. (This happened to a friend of mine when I was working at a Costco, 75gallons of water all over his floor and a dead fish when he got home)


----------

